# R35 brake adapters for R34,R33,R32



## Bluzzer (Sep 28, 2014)

Searching for a complete set of adapters to mount R35 brakes on R33


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Bluzzer said:


> Searching for a complete set of adapters to mount R35 brakes on R33




FFracer is your man for this


----------



## Bluzzer (Sep 28, 2014)

Searching for a used set


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Bluzzer said:


> Searching for a used set




Any used set I’ve seen is of lesser quality and usually not much of a saving to be made.


----------

